# Metadata Encoding for Master CD



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a method to encode Metadata in a wav file for creating a master CD?

I have Toast but I don't think that cuts it.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I was recommended Wavelab and Bias Peak but I think HOFA CD Burn might be the most affordable option.


----------



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

To encode metadata onto a cd....download iTunes. ...load your tunes on....if already used...select bit rate along top display to identify your tunes. Then use "info" to add song...artist....name of album....as that happens the project songs eventually group under the song list when the right view is chosen. 

Burn the cd with itunes....watch option dialog to keep audio in 44khz format....when done correctly the meta data will show up the info on the cd player that displays that data....my car one does


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

hardasmum said:


> I was recommended Wavelab and Bias Peak but I think HOFA CD Burn might be the most affordable option.


It's been years since I've burned a CD master, but I remember using Bias Peak for some things, and I also used SADiE. Bias Peak might be hard to find now since they don't make it anymore. 

Toast apparently is good for metadata, according to other folk. I've used it a lot for basic burning and archiving, but never tried to add metadata into any CDS ToC.

Also, if you are getting the CD professionally replicated, you may want to check with where it's going. Some of them prefer to do any encoding like that themselves, and you give them the info on a form you fill out. Not all of them send your master CDR direct to replicating and copy it exactly as it is.

Burners have gotten a lot better over the years, but being nitpick (or perhaps a bit oldschool and overly cautious), I'd suggest using as slow a burn speed as your burner will allow (we used to burn masters at 1x). It takes a bit longer, but it creates fewer digital errors that will get passed on during pressing of the replicated discs. Errors are generally not audible, but you might as well aim for keeping the signal integrity as best as possible - it's not like you burn a master all the time, that you can't wait a bit longer.


----------

